# Bucket truck off level setup.



## Blakesmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

So....from what I've gathered, setting up a bucket out of level isn't too big a deal, but where to draw the line? I couldn't find any info on the Terex website specifically related to my XT55. All I know is today just felt "off" as I pieced out an oak. I took the pic with camera as close to level as I could to give the best idea. Obviously, all four wheels were chocked, proper pads were under the outriggers, etc. I noticed at almost full side extension ( without going overcenter ) the turret was working really hard to swing me up hill. At that point I decided to just rig branches out from the trunk instead of working the tips back cut and chuck style. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Sep 1, 2011)

I've worked bucket skidders on much steeper grades for weeks at a time without issues. It is annoying though because the bucket will not be level unless the truck is level.


----------



## TreeAce (Sep 1, 2011)

I have ran em on grades like that many times. Maybe even a mit steeper. I didnt care for it mostly cuz it feels freaky and your mind is telling u NO NO NO. But its just the fact that your bucket isnt level and if feels so wierd. I am hardly an expert on it but I would say your just fine.


----------



## deevo (Sep 1, 2011)

Like the others said, I think that looked alright, just a weird feeling. Just would never do that on snow or ice! Or you would be a big bob sled!


----------



## mattfr12 (Sep 2, 2011)

Del_Corbin said:


> It does put added strain on the turret system. Most are hydraulic motor chain driven and if the truck is way out of level and the chain breaks, motor shaft shears, etc. your going to get some serious rotation.



ive operated mine on some pretty steep grades steeper than that for sure. like corbin said about the added strain on the turret is true just take the extra time to move the lower boom closer to the truck before trying to turn the turret up hill so its not straining if my lower boom is over the truck and not extended out i dont notice any strain.


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 2, 2011)

We have bucket day once a week and pack as much work in as possible to justify the hire. It is my usual practise to cut in to slopes to get the machines I hire as level as possible pre lift. Which is not say I haven't set up on some dodgy slopes of course but a shovel is really useful.


----------



## DangerTree (Sep 2, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


> I've worked bucket skidders on much steeper grades for weeks at a time without issues. It is annoying though because the bucket will not be level unless the truck is level.


 
My High Ranger was originally set up for transmission line work and has a 1000lb winch with a jib. Also the bucket can be swung around the front and leveled seriously handy feature! As far as leveling is concerned I have been told that on steep ground you are safer if you can extend the outriggers straight to ground. If you use pads there is a possibility of the truck sliding off the pads and causing a lack of control at the bucket end of things ie. dipping into power lines etc. Also a good rule is if the air brakes can not hold the truck with no chocks in place it may be too steep to safely deploy the boom. That being said I have done it many times without failure.


----------



## DangerTree (Sep 2, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


> I've worked bucket skidders on much steeper grades for weeks at a time without issues. It is annoying though because the bucket will not be level unless the truck is level.


 
Mine will!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> So....from what I've gathered, setting up a bucket out of level isn't too big a deal, but where to draw the line? I couldn't find any info on the Terex website specifically related to my XT55. All I know is today just felt "off" as I pieced out an oak. I took the pic with camera as close to level as I could to give the best idea. Obviously, all four wheels were chocked, proper pads were under the outriggers, etc. I noticed at almost full side extension ( without going overcenter ) the turret was working really hard to swing me up hill. At that point I decided to just rig branches out from the trunk instead of working the tips back cut and chuck style. Any thoughts?


 
Sure does pucker the ol ###hole when she seems to fall to low side , but I have had mine out of level on a few occasions with no harm or incident its just when you start floating outriggers that things can get hairy thats a nice truck ..... I did have a truck slip off the pads though backwards once which was a little scary , maybe you should tye the fron t bumper to the tree next time lol ....


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 5, 2011)

I do it often, like they said, a little puckering goes on, but that not a bad thing!


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 5, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


> I've worked bucket skidders on much steeper grades for weeks at a time without issues. It is annoying though because the bucket will not be level unless the truck is level.


 
I was going to tell him that if he thinks thats off level he should never work transmission lines with a skidder bucket.....lol.....I've had street buckets at more of an angle than that and its all down hill one way and all up hill the other.....lol...

a time to worry is when you feel it drop a few feet and an out rigger lifts off the ground....be there done that also...wasn't fun....


----------



## treemandan (Sep 6, 2011)

Set a top rope?:msp_confused:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 6, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Set a top rope?:msp_confused:


 
That might save me but it wouldn't do much for my shiny whittle truck.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 7, 2011)

I dont know all the phisyics but I do know my Altec truck was tested at a max 5 degree slope angle. It says it on the plate on the side of the turret. I have leveled my truck up while facing down a hill (front wheels where like 12" off the ground, and when i extented the boom out the whole way to the front, the truck tipped forward using the outriggers as a pivot point and the back wheels came off the ground. The next time i did it, I made sure to have my chipper hooked up to the back of the truck and it was fine. That time I had the wheels like 4'-5' off the ground to get leveled up. I have also had to setup without leveling the truck out because I was facing downhill on a uneven driveway and everytime I went to level up, the truck would slide a little bit downhill. Guess the best thing I can say is us your best judgement. If you dont feel safe, then change your setup.


----------

